# Will you be happy in retirement?



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

On another thread, someone mentioned having met several retirees who hated their retirement. I can't imagine anyone wanting that to happen to them so I think it might be worthwhile giving it some thought before you retire.

Why does someone hate it while another person's only regret is not having done it sooner? What is different between them? Obviously, there will be many different reasons, some fairly unique but I think most reasons probably fall into a few simple categories. Like not knowing how to enjoy life on the money they have. Believing their self-worth is all about what they do for a living, their position and power in that regard. Not having any real interests outside of work.

For example, I recently had lunch with a guy who was 71 and still working. Almost his entire conversation was about what big companies he had worked with, which CEOs (by name) he knew and had dealt with and how many places he had travelled to (but only on business). I was no doubt expected to be impressed. I felt sorry for him in that it was obvious that all he thought he 'was' was wrapped up in what he 'did' for a living. There appeared to be very little of a person outside of that in his own mind. His self-worth existed only as long as he was a 'somebody'.

I have a neighbour who is retired and every day, summer or winter, he is out working on something. I mean he rides his lawn tractor every second day to cut grass or blow snow, whether it needs it or not. He fixes things that don't need fixing or that he doesn't know how to fix. He has to keep busy all day, every day. He has no actual hobbies or interests that I know of. He doesn't read, doesn't carve wood, doesn't restore an old car, etc. etc. Just work or sit and be bored seem to be his only 2 choices. I don't think he is enjoying retirement.

So while everyone who posts here is obviously interested in planning for their retirement financially, the question is, how are you planning for it otherwise? Or do you think you need to? Or have you only thought about the first few years? Or how do you think your personality is suited to it?

Here's a personality test. When you return from a 2 week vacation and someone asks you, 'how was your trip?' Do you:
A. Immediately go into a list of all the 'must see' attractions you saw. ie. Eiffel Tower, Colosseum, Bondi Beach
B. Immediately list all the things you didn't like about it. ie. room wasn't up to standard, food was horrible everywhere, too many foreigners
C. Immediately start to talk about the woman who stopped you on your return to the cruise ship and begged you to take her baby with you 
D. Immediately reply, 'too short'.
E. Immediately talk about how glad you are to get back to work after having spent the 2 weeks painting your house.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Well-considered and thought-provoking as usual, OldPro. Thanks.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Awesome so far...but I'm just 6 months in. In those 6 months I've gotten into the best shape of my life, watched my investment income RISE on a monthly basis, and my marriage is better than ever. And my first Summer of retirement is just around the corner...am I happy? It would be easier for you to seek out my posts on the MMM forums to understand how truly remarkable my early retirement has been so far...and how it is extremely likely to kick *** going forward. Not a single regret having pulled the plug at this tender age.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^

idk, there seems to be a large number of folks on here who are having a blast in their retirement.

i have some friends who retired early, in their 50s. Soon it became a bit wearisome, the wife told me, because Emil would arrive back in the kitchen each day at 11 am, not very long after breakfast, asking What's for Lunch ...

very soon after that, they bought a farm in the ottawa valley. The land is enclosed by a much bigger multi-generational farm with something like 1200 dairy cows. They "rent" their 60 acres to the farmers for pasturage. Not that they rent for cash, of course, everything is barter & share, the way things are always done in the country.

getting along & fitting into the highly complex local farm community, raising their own extensive vegetable garden, maintaining the house (it's not easy to get a repairman to come out when something breaks down,) planting hedges, restoring an overgrown stream bed - all these mean a full-time job. Plus, like most country hosts, they're running a part-time hotel operation, receiving & looking after all the friends & family who keep dropping in to stay a few days.

i can easily see that they've never been as busy or as happy in their entire lives.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Dad retired 16 years ago and he lives on the ocean in Newfoundland with 33 acres of land.He cuts his own firewood ,walks in the woods to have a fire and lunch while working cleaning up the underbrush on the property and he loves to garden.I tried so many times to get them to go on trips with us but he is so content where he is. He has travelled in his younger days but if you are happy with your life and surroundings some people do not need to go to exotic locations. For us we are essentially retired now since we sold our business ,I am 48 years old and I do have a few hobby sites to keep me occupied and we also have a 12 year old at home. I can't wait for the time we have no minor children and can go away for extended periods of time. There are a few members here I would not mind having as travel buddies lol .


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually think the answer is very simple.
Folks who are happy throught their lives will be happy in their retirement, miserable complainers will stay miserable complainers., everything to do with personality (obviously health problems can break even the greatest of spirits). Your short test does the trick ;-)

When I come back from my vacations my answers always are A and D, I haven't had bad trip yet ;-)


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess I wouldn't judge either of Oldpro's examples unless they were complaining about how much they hated what they were doing.

WRT to retirement, I like Oldpro's 'wing it', no-planning style. Other than being financially secure, perhaps moving to a preferred part of the county and having a few short term plans around things you've always wanted to do but haven't had the time - who can say what you'll be doing in 1, 5 or 10 years. Just enjoy your life and the people in it.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

you gotta have a plan ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^

only a germ of a plan


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OldPro said:


> ... Why does someone hate it while another person's only regret is not having done it sooner? What is different between them?


Some work to live and some live to work.




OldPro said:


> ... So while everyone who posts here is obviously interested in planning for their retirement financially, the question is, how are you planning for it otherwise?


By making sure I do things other than work or chores (ex. gardening, reading, visiting friends) *before* retirement. I can recall a relative quoting their pre-retirement seminar asking "if one is not doing hobby X while working ... what makes one think one will automagically pick it up and enjoy it in retirement?"





OldPro said:


> ... Or do you think you need to? Or have you only thought about the first few years?
> Or how do you think your personality is suited to it?


Personally ... I don't think I need to do much preparation as I'm always wanting to do more. The trend with my relatives is to comment on that they are busy in retirement and wonder how they had time to work.




OldPro said:


> ... Here's a personality test. When you return from a 2 week vacation and someone asks you, 'how was your trip?'


D then A ... rarely B ... though more likely "when/if I go again or if you are planning on going ... consider X".

Never had C happen yet ... and if E means the two weeks went into chores, I wouldn't call it a vacation. :biggrin:


Great post to get people thinking.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

OldPro said:


> So while everyone who posts here is obviously interested in planning for their retirement financially, the question is, how are you planning for it otherwise? Or do you think you need to? Or have you only thought about the first few years? Or how do you think your personality is suited to it?


I have many hobbies that I'll gladly spend more time on when "retired". With that said, I'll likely never really be fully retired as I'll continue to work in some capacity, providing it's work I enjoy, like what I do now. 



OldPro said:


> Here's a personality test. When you return from a 2 week vacation and someone asks you, 'how was your trip?' Do you:
> A. Immediately go into a list of all the 'must see' attractions you saw. ie. Eiffel Tower, Colosseum, Bondi Beach
> B. Immediately list all the things you didn't like about it. ie. room wasn't up to standard, food was horrible everywhere, too many foreigners
> C. Immediately start to talk about the woman who stopped you on your return to the cruise ship and begged you to take her baby with you
> ...


I'll choose 'F' -> Immediately talk about the most exiciting/fun (and unusual) things that happened on the trip (likely would include 'C' above, well, if I took her baby it certainly would). 

I'd only ever mention 'E' if the trip went bad, only ever had one of those in my life.
I'd mention 'D' if I planned to go back there.

As an added note, I don't see travel (not including weekend trips here) to be high on my list of things to do when retired as I've done lots of that in past years. I really do like a good road trip though but once a year is enough.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

D then rarely A,B,C or E.

I know I want to be busy in retirement, because some sports, just not sure yet. 

To your post OldPro, my self-worth is not tied to my job. People consumed by their jobs or feel defined by their jobs don't impress me very much. That's just one facet of a life.

Great post and thread like others have said, to get people thinking!


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Usually "D", sometimes "A" if people ask. But the thing about most "must-see attractions" is they're rarely what they're cracked up to be.

I was unemployed for six months in 2006 and it was the happiest I've been in years, even though I had no money to travel anywhere.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy wife happy life....err.... retirement.


----------



## IFITSTOBEITSUP2ME (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't get so busy making a living you forget to make a life.

Daughter bought that plaque for this workaholic many years ago - it truly did have a profound effect, unfortunately apart from starting to travel a lot more and experiencing many different things in different places. When we are at home base, outside of managing finances, sharing in family meals, and business building we do very little hobby wise. Jigsaws at Christmas occasionally, we have horses, and play cards for an hour max here and there.

As for attending physical interest groups, craft type projects or the like = we have no interest in doing so. We like to be kept pretty physically active or boredom sets in sitting down for long anywhere. Envy those that can spend hours relaxing doing something. Guess with aging that might change for us but our businesses and working are a very huge part of our lives. Guess to each their own.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Homerhomer said:


> I actually think the answer is very simple.
> Folks who are happy throught their lives will be happy in their retirement, miserable complainers will stay miserable complainers., everything to do with personality (obviously health problems can break even the greatest of spirits). Your short test does the trick ;-)
> 
> When I come back from my vacations my answers always are A and D, I haven't had bad trip yet ;-)


This was my immediate thought, too. Although it is possible to see a big transformation, I think people who are well adjusted and happy with what they have are better suited in most situations. Those which see the glass as half empty may continue with that perspective.

I feel very fortunate to be in the position I am in, but nothing is perfect. The biggest gap I have in my life is not spending more time with my family who are either hours away by car or plane. 

My wife and I have heard the stories of the couples where the wives get a little tired of having the husband around so much like a clingy puppy. So we have assured each other that we need significant, outside and separate interests. 

We could volunteer at different organizations, she has family much closer than I do, I would spend time learning academic subjects, playing the guitar, keeping on top of our investments. And reading. 

And somehow, I will need to find safe projects to learn DIY skills. I admire people who can build things like putting in a new floor, or finishing a basement. Maybe Home Depot will rent out exoskeleton suits with preprogrammed skills to help anyone to renovate a bathroom!

For my wife, the social connections will mean more to her than I. She has 4 siblings all of which are close by. I have only one far away and has been since I was 12. She goes out with former coworkers regularly for a drink or a bite to eat. I travel on business at least 30 times a year so I have tended to get more than my fill of socializing. I told her recently that I don't have any close friends. For most of my life I've tended to only have one or just been a loner.

When my wife and I were let go at almost the same time from our common employer, we had 7 months of not working. I never felt bored and she wondered what she did with all that time. We knew that it had to be the right opportunity (low stress and happy workplace over money) for us to return to work. So while we could retire now, there is not enough incentive to do so especially as long as her daughter still lives with us while going to school.

In summary, retirement to me is providing an easier way to spend more time doing the things for me and my loved ones which help us.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

D. Immediately reply, 'too short'.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> I was unemployed for six months in 2006 and it was the happiest I've been in years, even though I had no money to travel anywhere.


Isn't that funny how that works?

I know some people who are unemployed and they love every minute of it.

Sometimes it even appears as though they have more money/disposable income than I do.
Sometimes I even wonder if I'm making the right decisions. I question my assets a lot. Sometimes I feel like I should sell everything and blow it all and not even care. But I'm not sure if that would make me happy - that's what is even more scary. What if I did that just to find out that I wouldn't be happier? Would it be worth knowing? Geez...

Drives a person to drink.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

janus10 said:


> ... My wife and I have heard the stories of the couples where the wives get a little tired of having the husband around so much like a clingy puppy. So we have assured each other that we need significant, outside and separate interests ...


Interesting ... more often I've had male co-workers called at work by their wives who are not quite convinced that the time at work is ... well, time at work. :biggrin:


It reminds me though that one of my co-workers commented that one way he & his wife were preparing for how much they would be around each other in retirement, now that the kids have all moved out is by having agreed upon activities. Once a week they do something together - one is something he likes (ex. golfing in summer then curling in winter) and one is something she likes (ex. dancing lessons).

I think my dad could have used a similar transition ... he started retirement off badly by trying to tell my mom how to do things in the kitchen, which did not go over well. :frown: 

Fortunately, he adjusted what he was doing.


Cheers


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

F) We had a fantastic time. We're glad to be home and enjoy the things we have to do around here. But we're looking forward to our upcoming journeys.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Have been retired now for five years and love every minute of it.

I go where I want when I want and am reluctant to make commitments with my time.
I have many hobbies to juggle time with depending on my mood.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> I actually think the answer is very simple.
> Folks who are happy throught their lives will be happy in their retirement, miserable complainers will stay miserable complainers., everything to do with personality (obviously health problems can break even the greatest of spirits). Your short test does the trick ;-)
> 
> When I come back from my vacations my answers always are A and D, I haven't had bad trip yet ;-)


+1

I tend to like most things I do, even if I dont, I try to find something positive about it. 

I enjoy work and I am sure I will enjoy retirement. I also know what kind of things I enjoy doing, and they will cost money. I could retire early, but not do some of the things that I want, or I can retire later to ensure that I can. If I disliked work, then I would find a way to retire early, and tell my kids they are on their own 

In terms of the two examples that OP posted, i don't think it's fair to judge someone else's retirement. It may not be what Oldpro wants but if they aren't complaining, then it's fine. I don't think it worth trying to impose one personal preference and views of happiness on others.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

My last day at work was April 08, 2005, so I've been retired for 10 years. I'll never forget that date because I remember feeling like a man just released from prison. After 35 years with Megacorp sitting in a cubicle, living in fear of the computer system crashing, and at home dreading the phone call or page that said "we've got a problem". Being on call with a pager 24 X 7 X 365 for 25 years was not something I could do any more so I looked forward to quitting as soon as I could qualify for my pension.

So for me, retirement is not about doing those wild and wonderful things the the travel brochures advertise, or following some lifelong passion, but simply not having to go into that horrible job anymore. For me every day is a blessing because now I'm free from someone telling me what to do.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Like pwm, I don't qualify, having been blissfully retired for 13 years.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

Well this seems to have generated some interest. With 23 replies and not one of them saying, 'I'm dreading retiring', I think the responses are somewhat scewed in that respect. I have met people who did dread retiring and some retired people who hated being retired. But then, I guess they don't post on forums about retirement. Kind of a 'bury your head in the sand' approach to the whole thing. Don't wanna know about it.

I think Homerhomer probably hit the nail on the head that if you are a happy person in general you will be happy in retirement. Although having said that, I have also met people who were miserable in their working life who became happy in retirement like pwm indicates. So I'd say if you were happy you will probably continue to be happy and if you were miserable, you will MAYBE continue to be miserable or become happy depending on why you were miserable before retiring. Retiring could solve being miserable because of work but won't do anything for someone who is just miserable in general. ;-)


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^I agree with this. None of it is the least bit unexpected either. 

We're thrilled with retirement so far; and we thoroughly enjoyed our lives before retirement too.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

pwm said:


> So for me, retirement is not about doing those wild and wonderful things the the travel brochures advertise, or following some lifelong passion, but simply not having to go into that horrible job anymore. For me every day is a blessing because now I'm free from someone telling me what to do.


I enjoy reading this stuff, part of the reason why I enjoy the forum. 

I want to understand how folks like you pwm "did it". You seem very comfortable in retirement and good on you (and others) to do so.

I enjoy parts of my job, so does my wife, however we can't wait for the days to do what we want, when, on our terms. It's something to aspire to.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> I enjoy parts of my job, so does my wife, however we can't wait for the days to do what we want, when, on our terms. It's something to aspire to.


Getting to a level of financial independence, which doesn't necessarily mean "retirement", can be a really good time in life. It allows you choices, like the ability to quit your current job and take one (maybe with less pay) that you actually like doing.


----------



## jambo411 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know, ask me a week Sunday (my last shift is midnight shift Mar 28). I feel somewhat defined by my job of 31 years. I had many before it but this was the first one with a future. I know that I will not miss the shift work but I like to be busy. We still have a business that has two 3 hour shifts seven days a week. DW works at it along with 3 part timers. I will take some of her shifts to give her a break and train another worker bee so we can finally get away for more than 3 days at a time.
I used to look forward to going back to work after several weeks off but I hope having my first summer off in a while will cure me of this. It will probably take a month or two to chill. 

I have started to go back to the gym to try to undo years of shift work. Getting into shape will most likely get my head together. Also meeting new people will be beneficial. Maybe I will rig my big boat for tuna and star in my own show 'Wicked Tuna North Island Style'. That should help.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Getting to a level of financial independence, which doesn't necessarily mean "retirement", can be a really good time in life. It allows you choices, like the ability to quit your current job and take one (maybe with less pay) that you actually like doing.


I totally agree about having financial independence giving one choices but not necessarily meaning you have to retire. 

I have to admit that I don't know when I will feel comfortable enough or secure enough to be retired. I have read Old Pros post about being needing less than you think, however, I will be honest I don't want to be wrong. I want KNOW I have more than I need, hope that I have enough.

Another factor for me is I don't think I can ever have enough until my kids are able to make it out on the world on their own. I have planned my retirement date based on when I think the youngest would finish their post secondary education. 

I see the trend is that people want to retire so they can have choice in what to do. I would like that to, so fortunately in my career I have made some picked work that I enjoy, but gives me the flexibility for the things I want out of life now. I don't feel that I have to give up much. I have flexible hours, and can make of the important events of the kids, and a lot of the volunteer events at the school. I volunteer as much as the stay at home parents. If something comes up, my work understands, and I make up the time later. I enjoy my work and it makes a difference, I like the social aspect, and it pays for the other more expensive activities that we do. 

I see my life in retirement being that much more different than now. I guess that's good, because I am pretty happy now.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I have to admit that I don't know when I will feel comfortable enough or secure enough to be retired. ..., I will be honest I don't want to be wrong. I want KNOW I have more than I need, hope that I have enough.
> 
> Another factor for me is I don't think I can ever have enough until my kids are able to make it out on the world on their own. I have planned my retirement date based on when I think the youngest would finish their post secondary education.


Exactly what I'm thinking! ... even though my youngstest has RESP that should be enough if she won't want to be doctor or lawyer 
Yes, we are planning to live on dividends/interest income in retirement.....but on the other hand ... is it good idea to leave to your kids portfolio greater than million $$$?!


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

Kids certainly impact when you can retire due to the associated financial costs of having them. I retired right after my 2 kids finished their education, but that was more just luck than a plan, I was a child bridegroom. Who ever thought a 'shotgun' wedding would have an upside when it comes to retiring. :biggrin:

My older Son is planning to retire at 50 (the younger one hasn't mentioned anything yet). He has put 3 kids through University and did not want any of them to start out with student debts. However, one who will graduate this year with a BASc, has now indicated she may want to add a second degree. He has told her she is on her own for that one. There's a limit to everything.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is why I;m happy with my older son.... he's doing double degree, business and math, in co-op program... thus in 2 years of study he had already 2 co-op semesters in 2 major Canadian banks, he gets not only good experience, but also nice paycheck (for student)...
My daughter is in grade 8, so when she will be at 3rd year university and I will be 55 ...I'm planing to retire...even though it can happen much earlier  just last week we had big lay off and it happening every year...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It wasn't that long ago, there was mandatory retirement at the age of 65.

I remember a couple of people who just didn't want to leave, and loved the job that hundreds of their co-workers couldn't wait to leave.

For some........it was money, having been hired later in life and collecting only a small partial company pension by the time they reached mandatory retirement age. 

I talked to a widow of one of the guys who was forced out and only had a small pension. She said he was depressed all the time as they struggled with low income in retirement.

He was healthy enough to keep his job........but not healthy enough to be hired by anyone else.

For others, it was simply a way of life. 

They tended to be the ones who were at work an hour before their start time. They were sitting in the parking lot waiting for security to open the doors and let them into the plant.

If the data is correct, boomerang kids are having a big negative effect on retiree finances. Other young people suffer from "failure to launch" at all.

Kudos to those whose kids are totally self sufficient.........but it appears their numbers are dwindling. 

Heck, I was working full time at 16 and out of the house at 18..........never to return or rely on my parents for anything.

The idea was to meet a young girl who was working and together you could make a life together.

Today.............maybe they will leave by the time they hit 40..........and their girlfriends might move in too ..


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

gibor said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking! ... even though my youngstest has RESP that should be enough if she won't want to be doctor or lawyer
> ..but on the other hand ... is it good idea to leave to your kids portfolio greater than million $$$?!


We have planned for at least graduate degree, so a lawyer yes, doctor no, =). We would even considering paying for a medical degree, especially if our health is bad (j/k). 

Ironically, providing that my kids are well adjusted and responsible with money, i think I would be okay leaving them with a large inheritance. Whether it's a good idea or not will depend on the kids. My actually desire is that my kids will not be in a position to require the inheritance. 

I know we can't control that as parents, all I can do is teach them to be responsible, and productive members of society and the value of money.



sags said:


> If the data is correct, boomerang kids are having a big negative effect on retiree finances. Other young people suffer from "failure to launch" at all.
> 
> Kudos to those whose kids are totally self sufficient.........but it appears their numbers are dwindling.
> 
> ...


I am actually quite concerned about this. My kids have more than what I ever had, and I think for me not having things was what has driven me to succeed and be self sufficient. I worry about coddling my kids in the sense that they will not get to do what I did to learn independance. But I don't think I could subject my kids to the childhood I had. 

The limits we have planned our two degrees, or age 25 (unless there is a productive valid reason) then you get a little launch out the door. I am forutunate that I have older siblings to learn from as I see my nieces and nephews lraised. They have all had privileged lifestyles, but so far they are all amazing young adults who are succefule, and well rounded, who don't want hand outs from their parents. They know they have emotional and financial support but want to do it one their own. That's what I hope to install in my girls that drive to be independent. 


Retirement without kids would be so much easier. I have said before if I didn't have kids, my spouse and I could have reitred by no, but I am so much happier spending my early retirement money on them.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, I agree that not having children makes it easier to retire early just like it is easier if you haven't gone through a marital breakup. In spite of my wife and both bringing kids into our second marriage, I know we should be in a better place financially. We are still doing well and moving unwaveringly in the right direction.

And, like I believed you or someone else referenced earlier, when you are close enough to implement a "1,000 days until retirement plan" (I like math so I thought that was a great marker I read that someone set) your mindset can change. It could make you more excited and happy - or anxious and impatient. Similar to when you've decided to join another company and all of sudden you may find minor annoyances at your current job become nontrivial - or you secretly smile knowing that's your soon to be past.

So, to me, there should be a pre-early retirement happiness that will slowly grow and affect us in both tangible and intangible ways. One of the tangible ways I have already discussed with my wife is to loosen the purse strings a bit while we are still working when we go on vacation. Instead of focusing only on the best deals and deny ourselves what we can easily afford, we should be able to ask for that cherry on top. That will be much harder for me as I have had that mindset my entire life - clearly understanding what are true needs vs. those which are wants in disguise.

We are very fortunate that where we work now is as close to ideal for us as we could hope for. And, I wouldn't be surprised that, if I went to my CEO in a couple of years time, he would be amenable to work out a part time role for me. Reduce my roster of accounts and travel, yet still permit me to make enough to exceed our expenses.

Since neither my wife nor I define ourselves by our work, our identities should only change in a positive way - spending more time helping others not as fortunate.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Some great points by all! I'm just under a year into retirement, and so far I'm happy. Time seems to be going by quickly, and I've never really been bored. There's lots of small jobs around the house that I never got around to when I only had week-ends available to do them. My wife and I are not really big into travel beyond where we could drive in a reasonable time. The idea of crowded airports, long lines, and cattle-car aircraft and cruise ships just doesn't appeal to us. I traveled to a few continents for work, and had time to be a tourist; I enjoyed those trips, but really have no great desire to do them again. We plan to go to cities on this continent where we have friends or family.

Comparing how you felt about a vacation is not necessarily an indication of how you'll feel about retirement. A vacation from work is a finite period in which you must plan and execute an activity that is supposed to give you a break to relax after working for many months. Planning travel and accommodations, then having to deal with last minute changes due to weather, etc. can be more stressful than one's job. Also, if you have the type of profession that has on-going incremental goals rather than short termed tasks, coming back from vacation could mean having to work even harder to catch up. Most companies I worked for in my career expected me to be available for contact while I was on vacation. In the days before the Internet, it just meant leaving a phone number with someone in case of dire emergency. More recently, it meant carrying a company provided smart-phone and checking e-mails on a regular basis - and woe to the vacationing employee who doesn't respond to a 'crisis' not so much of life and death, but even a minor delay in an unrealistic schedule. So, my feelings towards vacations has nothing to do with how I feel in retirement; for one thing, the company smart-phone is gone, and none of my plans require a Gantt chart or project management meetings.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like you are in a sales type role janus10.
"And, I wouldn't be surprised that, if I went to my CEO in a couple of years time, he would be amenable to work out a part time role for me. Reduce my roster of accounts and travel, yet still permit me to make enough to exceed our expenses."

I spent most of my working career in sales. A year before my 'first' retirement, I told my boss, the President, that I intended to retire in a year. Near the end of that year, I asked him how much notice he wanted me to give him as the time was fast approaching. He was shocked and said he hadn't taken me seriously. How could I be retiring at 42! So he asked me to stay another year. Instead, I offered to stay a year as a consultant for the same cost to the company as my salary and benefits all added up to per day and work an average of 3 days per week with it being up to me to determine which days I worked or not. He agreed. So I would work 3 days one week, 2 days another week, 4 days another week, sometimes not work for 2 weeks at all, etc. 

I'm sure you can figure out that salary plus all the benefits adds up to near double the salary alone janus10. Then as a consultant I registered a company from which to bill them. Back then, (I don't know about now) a new company paid no business tax for the first 5 years. So I paid myself a 'salary' equal to my personal tax exemption plus allowable deductions and my 'company' invested all the rest of the money taken in minus 'expenses' incurred by the company's one employee, me. So my company bought me a car, paid insurance etc. which was not 'income' for me. 

What's more, during that year I was approached by a management consulting company who asked me to join them and were willing to allow me to work with them around my committments to my one 'client'. So I did work for them and billed from my company for that as well. The interesting thing about consultancy is that what you charge per day is perceived as indicating how good you are. So a company who is looking at hiring you to consult for them does not necessarily hire the cheapest they can find. They want the best they can find and will pay accordingly. I was charging $1200 per day plus expenses (in 1988). The consultiing company got the contracts and I just showed up and consulted. At the end of that year, my contract with my previous employer ended and I was ready to retire for the second time. The consulting company wanted me to continue working with them but I said no thank you. I did very well in that year.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Definitely happy almost 1 year in. For me it was as some stated, getting to FI so I could quit the job that would have shortened my life and take the 90+% pay cut to do the job(s) that I really love. Having two children still in high school and two in university adds a bit of uncertainty but the RESP and other resources should have them covered.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I am actually quite concerned about this. My kids have more than what I ever had, and I think for me not having things was what has driven me to succeed and be self sufficient. I worry about coddling my kids in the sense that they will not get to do what I did to learn independance. But I don't think I could subject my kids to the childhood I had.


Well said! We escaped from CCCP with $150 (the only amount we were allowed to have) and 2 bags with clothes.... we didn't have any choice and it has "driven us to succeed be self sufficient." So, I'm a bit worry about our kids...


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Always concerned about the children. Battling Madison Avenue every step of the way. Pretty tough when the President of the USA goes on TV and tells Americans to do their patriotic duty and go shopping! Thomas Stanley pointed out that one of the traits of the Millionaire Next Door was not to provide 'economic outpatient care' for their adult children. Another thread asked when is it the most financially difficult to raise children. I would go with the 18-35 age range when you have to let them learn the hard lessons for themselves if they haven't been able to absorb what one has tried to teach by example.


----------

